# FYI - Droid RAZR Maxx DoomLord Oneclick Works +Hashcode



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

I just did a quick review on the Droid RAZR Maxx (www.reviewboard.com) and wanted to let everyone know if they didn't already know the Doomlord's One Click root works fine on it. No issues, I'm about to try hashcode's safestrap right now.

It's the same phone with a bigger battery (about .6mm thicker and a little over 20 hours of talk time).


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

*** Update - Hashcode's safestrap works, I downloaded the version directly from his blog for the RAZR. Worked like a charm doing a backup as we speak


----------



## msel2010 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for the 411

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

msel2010 said:


> Nice. Thanks for the 411
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


NP Bud


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup. Maxx is literally a RAZR with a bigger battery. All ROMs, leaks, etc. work on it.


----------

